# New Member & Just Returned From Swearing In!



## SewerRat (6 Apr 2005)

After the long haul of 11 months exhibiting extreme patience, I finally am a Private in the Canadian Army.  After being denied from entry once due to my medical history, a well written letter from my doctor forced a reversal of decision.  I breathed in relief today.  

     I travelled to Hamilton ON to the recruiting center with my family and met 4 other younger recruits from my region.  The anxiety from waiting and uncertainty finally melted away once i put my right hand down.

     This was a brief post to announce my entry into the Canadian Armed Forces and I plan to leave more in the future.  I'm very excited to see what the future holds.  Thanks for reading...seeya on the obstacle course


----------



## Jordan411 (6 Apr 2005)

Good for you and good luck in the forces


----------



## SewerRat (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate it...I leave on Sunday the 10th.  Four days and counting


----------



## Lost_Warrior (6 Apr 2005)

> After the long haul of 11 months exhibiting extreme patience, I finally am a Private in the Canadian Army.



Actually, that would be Private *Recruit*...but comgrats and welcome aboard none the less


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

Congrats, what's your MOC and are you going Regs or Reserve? ALLONS Y


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Private Recruit or not ... he's still in!

I'd love to be a Pte. Recruit like him and not a jerk civ!


----------



## Gunner (9 Apr 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to the army.  Soldier hard and soldier well!


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Sewer what trade did you go in as?


----------



## SewerRat (11 Apr 2005)

Hi all! This is his wife posting now =) I thought I would respond. He left today from the Toronto Train Station at 9:30am. He is going for Infantry =) I have been reading these boards for a few weeks now. I have found out alot of information about many different things. This is an awesome board and I'm enjoying it very much. He said when he had a chance he would post here. I have no idea when I will hear from him but I'm sure within 2 weeks at some point. Whether it's a letter or a call. It's a big change for all of us. We have a 2 and a half yr old daughter and she has been asking where Daddy is already. I have been telling her he's at work. We will do fine though. This is an excellent career! Keep up the good work all. I enjoy this message forum very much =)  Pam


----------



## INGm (15 Apr 2005)

Well, hope everything goes well for him in the infantry.  I can't wait until the day I get a call for that trade as well.


----------

